# FREE Vivexotic Heat Mat Holder to test!



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

Here at Vivexotic HQ we've been thinking about the way heat mats are installed in wooden vivariums. We know that heat mats work fantastically well when applied to the underside of a glass terrarium (such as an Exo Terra enclosure) but when applied to the base of a wooden viv they can come unstuck or animals can burrow under them and potentially come to harm. So we've developed a heat mat holder designed to safely and effectively install a heat mat inside your viv. We'd like to hear your opinion of it so if you would like to be a Vivexotic product tester please get in touch. You must have an existing wooden vivarium in which you house desert dwelling species and be willing to fill in an online questionnaire about your experience with this new and unique item. You'll receive the heat mat holder and a new heat mat to use with it - you will need to supply your own thermostat.

If you would like to be involved please send an e-mail to:
[email protected]
with your full name, address and information on the vivarium you intend to test it in.

Please note applications are first come first served and we only have a limited amount.


----------



## sandfly (Aug 21, 2009)

Do you have any left for trial?


----------



## BryanJones1971 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a 4 foot vivexotic vivarium and have cypress mulch as bedding. I have put a heat mat inside the tank with a Perspex sheet with small holes drilled into it. It is controlled with a habistat digital thermostat. If this would qualify for the test, I would be happy to test one. I know desert substrates are safe so other types of bedding needs consideration otherwise it will put people of buying your vivs. We nearly did not buy for this reason.

Hope to hear from you soon.: victory:


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi, yes we do have some left, please contact us at [email protected]


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey there, I sent an email off with my information to the above address. Do you still have these available for trial?


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

*Update*

Hi guys, just an update for those of you that have registered for this trial and are waiting for your heat mat holders. Really sorry about the delay, the issue isn't with the holders but with the heat mats themselves, we have been out of stock of the required size mat for a few weeks now but we have just received them and we should be getting your holder and mat sent off to you this week. 

Thanks for waiting!


----------



## iwantacrestie (Feb 18, 2012)

Just received my test holder and heat mat by courier. Looking at either putting it in with my Leo or for my Beardies night time heat. Will decide later, after our guests have been to see our new baby girl 

- John


----------



## Jenius20 (Aug 30, 2012)

Do you have any more of these available for testing?


----------



## tiptonboa (Feb 22, 2011)

Received mine today! Thank you. Will give it a few weeks and leave feed back. Upon opening I am surprised it isn't a sealed unit as such so liquid could still get under it. 
Ill see how we get on.
Thanks


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Think mine came today but I was at work. I've rang TNT to redeliver


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

From what I've seen on FB from other people testing it, it looks completely pointless.


----------



## BryanJones1971 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for the heat mat holder. On first impressions, I really like it. I am looking forward to putting it in with my pastel het Ultramel royal!

Cheers,

Bryan


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

Received mine two days ago. Left it sitting on the dining room table turned on (statless) to test for how it copes under failure, given that there's airflow between the mat and top of the holder. 
Temperature on the top of the holder was above average, as is to be expected - but it was only just warm to the touch. Quite impressed, honestly. Will have to try it with something fire-resistant sitting on top of it, next time, to see how it copes when insulated.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

have you stuck the mat to the holder or ??????? , I am struggling to see exactly what this product is supposed to be doing at the moment - confused!


----------



## tiptonboa (Feb 22, 2011)

I can see the idea that was meant but as its open backed if water etc gets down the sides then this would still cause a problem? I was expecting a sealed unit of some description still smart non the less. Sticky bottom is a pain for the re-use factor.


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Neil, thanks for contacting us, we will get back to you shortly with answers to your questions. We started this trial as we wanted feedback from reptile enthusiasts on the idea of a heatmat holder in general and your feedback has been invaluable so far, for everyone that's received one please go ahead and fill in the online questionnaire at the address sent to you, we're looking forward to hearing your honest opinions! 

Paul


----------



## iwantacrestie (Feb 18, 2012)

I've got this setup in my beardie Viv in the cool end for his nighttime sleeping spot. It has a slate tile sitting on top and the temps here are between 27-30C. 
Works great as far as i can tell and no need for a red bulb lighting up my whole room anymore 
The holder and mat should probably be made so the holder was the same size as the mats so they could stay in the slot beneath the glass and maybe reduce the gap width between mat and glass? And as previously stated, could possibly be made so the mat could be fully enclosed and water tight

- John


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Can people who have these post up a picture of how its been installed? heres how i did mine...


----------



## iwantacrestie (Feb 18, 2012)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> Can people who have these post up a picture of how its been installed? heres how i did mine...
> 
> image


 
Is the same amount of heat generated from the adhesive side of the mat?

- John


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

iwantacrestie said:


> Is the same amount of heat generated from the adhesive side of the mat?
> 
> - John


According to the heat mat instructions...

5.. Warning for use on exterior surface of glass tanks only

7.. Do not allow the heating surface to come into direct contact with flammable substrates

So I assumed as the heating side is the adhesive side it needed to be stuck under the glass ??,

Hows yours installed? like i said earlier i dont know if this is right or wrong and I am waiting on Hagen to confirm either way.


----------



## iwantacrestie (Feb 18, 2012)

I wasn't sure either so my mat is just sitting under the holder...

- John


----------



## BryanJones1971 (Feb 7, 2013)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> Can people who have these post up a picture of how its been installed? heres how i did mine...
> 
> image


This is how I set mine up. It is great! I placed the probe underneath and used my temp gun to get temperature correct on the surface of the glass. I think it is a great idea and a really great solution for wooden vivs.:2thumb:


----------



## iwantacrestie (Feb 18, 2012)

BryanJones1971 said:


> This is how I set mine up. It is great! I placed the probe underneath and used my temp gun to get temperature correct on the surface of the glass. I think it is a great idea and a really great solution for wooden vivs.:2thumb:


 
If this works then, I'll change mine to be used like this as well at the weekend :thumbs:

- John


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

BryanJones1971 said:


> This is how I set mine up. It is great! I placed the probe underneath and used my temp gun to get temperature correct on the surface of the glass. I think it is a great idea and a really great solution for wooden vivs.:2thumb:


are you using any substrate with the holder at all?


----------



## BryanJones1971 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a thick layer of aspen on the 'cold' side and a little bit on the mat. This levels things out. My pastel het Ultramel has just pushed the aspen aside and sits on the glass. I have set the temp based on the glass temp. She seems very happy at the minute.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

have you had much aspen leak under the holder or have you not stuck it down? nosey aren't I lol! just trying to get to grips with the product.


----------



## iwantacrestie (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm sure if its put in right up against the back of the Viv and you drill a hole in the right place there won't be any gaps for any substrate to get into/under the holder? 
- John


----------



## BryanJones1971 (Feb 7, 2013)

I decided not to stick it down (the holder). I have not had too much aspen fall behind it as I have it pushed against the back wall and the probe and heat wire feed out of the back there, so in my case it is very neat. By pushing some bedding at the front the mat it can't move forward. It's going nowhere. Keep the great questions coming!! I think the mat is pretty cool for wooden vivs. :2thumb:

Cheers,

Bryan


----------



## iwantacrestie (Feb 18, 2012)

I wont be sticking it down either, well not in this Viv anyway as I'm looking at getting a custom unit built next year so i might stick it down in that. As far as I'm concerned, it all works well :thumbs:
If there are any other products for testing I'm up for it lol 

- John


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the positive comments guys! Neil, yes your photo is the correct way to install it. And Bryan, yes pushing it to the back wall is recommended to prevent substrate getting underneath it and prevent trailing wires. This has been very useful and has highlighted some deficiencies in our packaging communications which will be addressed immediately, please keep the comments coming! 

Paul


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, just a note to let you know that unfortunately we have no more of these holders available for testing. The response has been great overall and we're listening to your comments very closely, thanks all!

Paul


----------



## GeckoHome (Aug 15, 2013)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-supplies/992740-exo-terra-heat-mat-holder.html


----------

